# In my pursuit for the prefect detailing bucket.



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

So looking over the traders website and seeing many different buckets, I wondered how hard it would be to fine the perfect bucket that's different but high quality with a reasonable price tag.

So searching for about a week on and off, I found this, its HDPE (white to you and I) its has a screw lid (blue) with a rubber seal that locks in place, so great for transporting water to shows etc to give that ONR style wipe down when you reach your place of show, two very strong carry handles on the side, No metal carry handle, but if filled to the top I don't think they would take the weight anyway. But not an issue really unless your picky. The lid has a rubber insert around the top to help with grip when removing the lid. Also with it being 25lts its quite high so doubles up as a seat. hold up 25lts of water, so i could dare stick my neck out and say you will have a safer wash, as there is more water, and more space for the dirt to settle at the bottom, leaving more cleaner water at the top.

And best of all, the grit guards fit with no, I repeat NO gap around the side, you would not believe the fit, its like they where designed for the GG's in mind,

PERFECT what do you think,


























































































































:thumb:


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mmmmmm...bucket porn


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

20RSport said:


> PERFECT what do you think









25 litres of water = 25 kilos, plus it's going to be pretty damned top heavy when full with that narrow base. You'd need to have it pretty secure for transport if full of water. Also with a bucket of that height, you couldn't fill it in any sink of normal height this making adding hot water more difficult.

Fifteen photos of a bucket/dustbin - whatever floats your boat I guess - that bucket is so big you could almost float a boat in it.

I'll stick with my =/- 10 litre buckets.


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice, where did you get it from and how much did it cost?


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

how much?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

DW58 said:


> 25 litres of water = 25 kilos, plus it's going to be pretty damned top heavy when full with that narrow base. You'd need to have it pretty secure for transport if full of water. Also with a bucket of that height, you couldn't fill it in any sink of normal height this making adding hot water more difficult.
> 
> Fifteen photos of a bucket/dustbin - whatever floats your boat I guess - that bucket is so big you could almost float a boat in it.
> 
> I'll stick with my =/- 10 litre buckets.


filled it in my sink fine, and you dont need to fill it to the top in the sink, just put your hot water in as much as you can and then take out side and fill the rest with a hose pipe, not an issue if your logical. and the base is not that narrow it stands fine, granted about the top heavy, so buy two, and have 15lts in each.

Sorted.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If it's more than a 99p B&Q bucket it's a waste of money!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

bigmc said:


> If it's more than a 99p B&Q bucket it's a waste of money!


insightful ... :wave:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

20RSport said:


> filled it in my sink fine, and you dont need to fill it to the top in the sink, just put your hot water in as much as you can and then take out side and fill the rest with a hose pipe, not an issue if your logical. and the base is not that narrow it stands fine, granted about the top heavy, so buy two, and have 15lts in each.
> 
> Sorted.


Sorry - you haven't convinced me. 

A bucket's a bucket - it's not going to get your car any cleaner than a smaller one with grit-guard.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Nuzzy-B said:


> Nice, where did you get it from and how much did it cost?





andy-mcq said:


> how much?


Guys, im working on this to see if i can get them cheaper if i ordered a few, or if a trader would be interested in these.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

ive already got 2 chemical guys buckets(group buy) was just wondering how much to compare. 
pm if need be


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

bigmc said:


> If it's more than a 99p B&Q bucket it's a waste of money!


Couldn't agree more, can't see what's wrong with a normal black bucket from a DIY store or supermarket..pop a grit guard in the bottom & away you go. It is after all only a vessel to hold water:thumb:

Also leaves more £'s to spend on other things:wave:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Chris_VRS said:


> Couldn't agree more, can't see what's wrong with a normal black bucket from a DIY store or supermarket..pop a grit guard in the bottom & away you go. * It is after all only a vessel to hold water*:thumb:
> 
> Also leaves more £'s to spend on other things:wave:


Hear hear :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

bigmc said:


> If it's more than a 99p B&Q bucket it's a waste of money!





Chris_VRS said:


> Couldn't agree more, can't see what's wrong with a normal black bucket from a DIY store or supermarket..pop a grit guard in the bottom & away you go. It is after all only a vessel to hold water:thumb:
> 
> Also leaves more £'s to spend on other things:wave:





DW58 said:


> Hear hear :thumb:


i get the feeling that if it had a Zymol, Swissvax or DODO juice, CG, G-Tec label on it you would be on your knees, cracking one off, from your previous posts on DW. :thumb:

i just wanted a quality bucket without paying the ££ price, and i found one.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

20RSport said:


> i get the feeling that if it had a Zymol, Swissvax or DODO juice label, CG, G-Tec. on it you would be on your knees, cracking one off, from your previous posts on DW. :thumb:
> 
> i just wanted a quality bucket without paying the ££ price, and i found one.


I beg you pardon - I use 99p buckets from Tescos with grit guards from ebay. I don't own any Zymol or DoDo products, and only tyre dressing from Swissvax and Snowfoam from CG. I happen to use GTechniq but wouldn't waste my money on a specially market bucket from anyone.

You seem awfully sensitive today - I thought we were all entitled to our views, clearly not.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

to be fare i quite like them also shown them, mark and he likes them too.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

how much?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

A Bucket has to have a handle for me whoever may make it lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

20RSport said:


> i get the feeling that if it had a Zymol, Swissvax or DODO juice, CG, G-Tec label on it you would be on your knees, cracking one off, from your previous posts on DW. :thumb:
> 
> i just wanted a quality bucket without paying the ££ price, and i found one.


I wouldn't use it if it was more than the price of a b&q bucket end of story, wouldn't matter whom it was made by. I use and buy products I've seen work and will advocate them if asked. As said before, a bucket is purely a water vat nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

I DO love a nice big bucket,personally!!  I've currently got a Zaino and a Megs one and prefer the bigger Zaino one tbh. Get some DJ or similar 'wash' stickers for them and sell them for double at the shows this year!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing and we all want to know what price you can get.
Some use a cheap bucket some more expensive ones.
As we all have different tastes, i have the clear autobrite ones and i have grit guards and i dont always use them.
I also have the 25lt ex food containers off local carboot @ £1 with lids.
The one that is shown on here really need a handle but the screw lid can be as stated good for a show car fanatic with ONR...:thumb:


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

They look great, but a bit like everyone else - maybe you could tell us what price you paid and if they were cheaper again im sure folks would be interested.

Having paid for two CG's buckets with guards I was a bit disapointed that the grit guards did not fit snug - so these seem a good job, depending on price of course.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Each to their own.

Some like the 99p bucket, some like the £30 bucket.

But for me, these look too top heavy, but nice find :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Poor OP, prob sat there wondering why he bothered, esp when there are people on this site that would find this thread useful.

Keep us informed & perhaps only those interested should post.

p.s. am interested price dependant


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Detailing is the same as any other "Man Hobby" - as long as they keep putting newer, bigger, shinier toys on the market, most men will buy them. We're a marketing man's delight - well most of us. You won't see it in the mirror, but most male hobbyists regardless of the hobby have "Mug" invisibly tattooed on their foreheads.

Clearly I don't have proper OCD as I stick largely to one brand for most of my car protection, and now buy everything else where possible from a single supplier which just happens to be my second closest. Now and again I do succumb to the odd bit of OCD-type bling, but it's not often as I simply couldn't afford to even if I wanted to, luckily I don't.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I reluctantly bought this Sealey CC75 twin compartment bucket a few years ago for £8 from work. Even for what has already been said, a vessel to hold water, I found that a silly amount of money.

At the end of the day, it's a plastic bucket.. That's all it is. It won't stop your car getting swirls, all you're doing is paying more to get those swirls. Saying that the bucket is still going strong & is used twice weekly.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Does this bucket have a handle or have i missed it posted or is it just a screw top.? Just reread its side handles , personally 
its a back breaker and possibly too heavy to carry two handed by side handles and i also think dangerous with the weight of water.
To be honest i cant imagine why people wouldnt but a zaino bucket , yes they are £30 but they are solid , water tight , build quality is second to none and have the extra advantage of being a seat to sit on when working which i invariably do sometimes and come with gritguards. Sadly a bucket isnt just a bucket to me and this one would cause more slipped discs and back injuries trying to carry on the sides when moving water about...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice. A lot of cash for a bucket though. I've seen those anywhere from 18-35


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

20RSport said:


> i get the feeling that if it had a Zymol, Swissvax or DODO juice, CG, G-Tec label on it you would be on your knees, cracking one off, from your previous posts on DW. :thumb:
> 
> i just wanted a quality bucket without paying the ££ price, and i found one.


:lol:


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Ziano bucket for me. Used it a few times for shows and it was great. Very strong and durable however it is expensive.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

st33ly said:


> Ziano bucket for me. Used it a few times for shows and it was great. Very strong and durable however it is expensive.


Yep but has been said many times you get what you pay for and its a solid unsplittable product...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Poor OP, prob sat there wondering why he bothered, esp when there are people on this site that would find this thread useful.
> 
> Keep us informed & perhaps only those interested should post.
> 
> p.s. am interested price dependant


Exactly Nail on the Head.
The point is this site probably gets more page hits from google rather than us infact i often use google to find an article on here as its often faster.

As stated please post your findings and prices when able...:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

We have contacted 20RSport and will be looking into these buckets to add to our range, as there is a minimum requirement on ordering stock (thats why no prices have been posted as yet), we took the time to have a good look over this bucket yesterday and we feel it will make a great addition to our range. and we are so please with how the GG's fit, as his statement "its like they where designed for it".

it does have holes on the side so if you wish to add a carry handle you can.

Marc, as for a "back breaker" you dont need to fill it to the top, it hold upto 25lts, its Original purpose in life, didnt require a handle and was filled to the top with 25lts of product, that needed a secure lid and a seal to keep moisture out.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

20RSport said:


> i get the feeling that if it had a Zymol, Swissvax or DODO juice, CG, G-Tec label on it you would be on your knees, cracking one off, from your previous posts on DW. :thumb:
> 
> i just wanted a quality bucket without paying the ££ price, and i found one.





Autobrite Detailer said:


> to be fare i quite like them also shown them, mark and he likes them too.





Autobrite Detailer said:


> We have contacted 20RSport and will be looking into these buckets to add to our range, as there is a minimum requirement on ordering stock (thats why no prices have been posted as yet), we took the time to have a good look over this bucket yesterday and we feel it will make a great addition to our range. and we are so please with how the GG's fit, as his statement "its like they where designed for it".
> 
> it does have holes on the side so if you wish to add a carry handle you can.
> 
> Marc, as for a "back breaker" you dont need to fill it to the top, it hold upto 25lts, its Original purpose in life, didnt require a handle and was filled to the top with 25lts of product, that needed a secure lid and a seal to keep moisture out.


I dont mean to be confrontational here. But I personally do not think it is fair to comment and belittle someone for having a personal view point. And to the make out as if they have some loyalty with regards other brandsor favour certain companies. When the person making the comments is behind both accounts listed above. It would not take much to contact 20Rsport here would it. Come on lads you know me all to well. Lets make it an open book without all the cloak and daggers. :thumb:
If the buckets are as good as they look people will buy them.If not then no lose then. 
Everyone with have there own view point after all. 
Gordon


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Had one a while back when I was sourcing for my ebay shop and tbh, they are built like a brick privy. Well constructed and double up nicely as a seat when working on cars. Think they would be a good addition.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> We have contacted 20RSport and will be looking into these buckets to add to our range, as there is a minimum requirement on ordering stock (thats why no prices have been posted as yet), we took the time to have a good look over this bucket yesterday and we feel it will make a great addition to our range. and we are so please with how the GG's fit, as his statement "its like they where designed for it".
> 
> it does have holes on the side so if you wish to add a carry handle you can.
> 
> Marc, as for a "back breaker" you dont need to fill it to the top, it hold upto 25lts, its Original purpose in life, didnt require a handle and was filled to the top with 25lts of product, that needed a secure lid and a seal to keep moisture out.


Yes I understand this and am giving an honest reply whether the bucket is 50p or 50grand, keeping moisture out in a bucket for holding water Is irreleavnt as it is it's intended purpose anyway, the idea of a bucket it to transport hot water from point a to point b and the reason a bucket has a top handle is for weight distribution down the body to save the back, if you cannot fill a bucket half way at least with hot water and carry it safely out your kitchen through the garage down the drive to the car how are you supposed to? You cannot tell me a minimum of 10 litres of water required does not weigh alot? It does it weighs a ton and the reason I'm posting is simply because lifting small barrels of chemicals in such a fashion gave me a hernia, is see no difference between them barrels and this bucket wth water in.
The whole reason for a lid on a bucket is to either save water splashing about everywhere or to keep the water hot with the lid on beside the car but if you can't carryit down what's the point? You can't hose hot water? 
If people think it's a confrontational question or answer well so be it, it's an honest observation from a safety point if view in detailing, the benefit if this product is the lid but other than that to say it doesn't need filling right up, well in that case you may aswell use a normal bucket and use the hose??


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

1 pint of water weights 1.25lbs so a 2 gallon bucket plus water weights 20lbs plus

1 litre of water weights 1kg - 10 litre bucket plus water = 10kg plus (= 22lbs).

Therefore, _20RSport's_ 25 litre dustbin which probably weights in a 2kg empty plus 25litres of water would weigh 27kg (= 59.5lbs) which is bad back/hernia territory withous a decent handle.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

DW58 said:


> 1 pint of water weights 1.25lbs so a 2 gallon bucket plus water weights 20lbs plus
> 
> 1 litre of water weights 1kg - 10 litre bucket plus water = 10kg plus (= 22lbs).
> 
> Therefore, _20RSport's_ 25 litre dustbin which probably weights in a 2kg empty plus 25litres of water would weigh 27kg (= 59.5lbs) which is bad back/hernia territory withous a decent handle.


Thankyou, that was only ever my point, not the quality or price just safety point of view If it's to be used as is intended , a bucket.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like something people will buy, good luck to you.

I'll stick to my orange B&Q buckets... they hold water and are very cheap....more than enough for my requirements.

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I dont get it, why do people who dont want any and have no interest in them post on these type of threads. Its a free world and all, and im sure everyone wants to know your opinion but it really just looks like a bunch of haters.

I have decent buckets, not designer ones although i really like them, but a decent price bucket not from B&Q floats some peoples boat, so why not let the interested parties just get on with it?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like it might brew a nice pint! :thumb:

BTBM or 5 Gal. ale kit?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> I dont get it, why do people who dont want any and have no interest in them post on these type of threads. Its a free world and all, and im sure everyone wants to know your opinion but it really just looks like a bunch of haters.
> 
> I have decent buckets, not designer ones although i really like them, but a decent price bucket not from B&Q floats some peoples boat, so why not let the interested parties just get on with it?
> 
> ...


Because it's an open forum and you are still able to express your opinion...

Maybe all threads should just have posts from people who love it, and we can have a completely one sided forum...

It's not about haters, it's about a balanced opinion....maybe people who can't take a little bit of criticism should not post of a public forum?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I'll stick to my orange B&Q buckets... they hold water and are very cheap....more than enough for my requirements.
> 
> :thumb:


Are these the 12 litre buckets that cost £1 to £1.50? I also have a couple of these (1 orange, 1 black) and agree they're great, although the handle does unclip at times, but can't really complain at that price.

I ordered 2x Megs grit guard and buckets last year (~£17 each), however, on delivery I received what looked like 2x Zymol Wash Caddys complete with Zymol tidy, Zymol sponge and grit guard (~£30 each). These buckets felt more sturdy that the B&Q buckets, however, after about a year one of these got a one inch split at the bottom and now leaks. Contacted the supplier to no avail.

I also ordered a Zymol wheel brush from the same supplier and the bristles fell out within a year. My non-branded cheap replacement ordered from CYC has lasted fine (also got great service from CYC).

Due to these experiences, IMO it's a waste of money paying for a 'branded' buckets (at 30 times the price of a cheap bucket I expect them to last almost a lifetime) and I certainly will not be using the supplier of the Zymol products again either!

To OP, as said by others, price would be helpful.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Because it's an open forum and you are still able to express your opinion...
> 
> Maybe all threads should just have posts from people who love it, and we can have a completely one sided forum...
> 
> ...


I wasnt aiming at you, but as always you stick your oar in..... lol

Right as soon as i see a new thread with anything being reviewed or suggested im going to say id sooner have a £1 bottle of whatever from halfords...

Vintage...... nah waste of time ill stick with my £1.59 bottle of spray wax thanks!

Notice the smilies before you get uptight too....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> I wasnt aiming at you, but as always you stick your oar in..... lol


Thought you liked my oar.... :lol:



:thumb:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

HOW MUCH? 

please


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Steve valentine said:


> HOW MUCH?
> 
> please


My Oar?!?!

Well it's usually free  :lol:

But I can do a special one, that really only does the same job, but has a sticker and other pointless bits n bobs for £40,000,000.00 inc DW discount

PM me for payment information.........

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Thought you liked my oar.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Sometimes :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

PaulN said:


> I dont get it, why do people who dont want any and have no interest in them post on these type of threads. Its a free world and all, and im sure everyone wants to know your opinion but it really just looks like a bunch of haters.
> 
> I have decent buckets, not designer ones although i really like them, but a decent price bucket not from B&Q floats some peoples boat, so why not let the interested parties just get on with it?
> 
> ...


Paul if this is aimed at me being an open forum I have a right in a thread to post an opinion, it's a valid opinion from experience of lifting products identical to this and spending a week in hospital with a lump sticking out below my belly button! If my post was the buckets rubbish, needs stickers on it and I've seen them for 10p down the pound shop then I would expect an obvious reaction.
It was stated that these are supplied filled and haven't caused issues but I'd be interested to know I'd this was liquid or solid form like chicken feed etc whereby the bucket would be left in one place and scooped out until empty, I cannot see how this could pass health and safety controls being a liquid product from manufacturer?
There has to be constructive comments on threads for all to discuss and safety is always paramount to everything, they look great and I'm sure will sell well but in my opinion and my opinion only would have been perfect had there been a handle. I wouldn't call it hating I would call it sensible advice that people can either listen to or not.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> Paul if this is aimed at me being an open forum I have a right in a thread to post an opinion, it's a valid opinion from experience of lifting products identical to this and spending a week in hospital with a lump sticking out below my belly button! If my post was the buckets rubbish, needs stickers on it and I've seen them for 10p down the pound shop then I would expect an obvious reaction.
> It was stated that these are supplied filled and haven't caused issues but I'd be interested to know I'd this was liquid or solid form like chicken feed etc whereby the bucket would be left in one place and scooped out until empty, I cannot see how this could pass health and safety controls being a liquid product from manufacturer?
> There has to be constructive comments on threads for all to discuss and safety is always paramount to everything, they look great and I'm sure will sell well but in my opinion and my opinion only would have been perfect had there been a handle. I wouldn't call it hating I would call it sensible advice that people can either listen to or not.


No not aimed at you mate. Nothing wrong with constructive criticism IMO.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe i've missed something but in amongst all the waffle, was there actually a price / place to buy them from?? I expect that's what everyone actually cares about to be fair, if not they won't be buying them anyway so leave them be


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Maybe i've missed something but in amongst all the waffle, was there actually a price / place to buy them from?? I expect that's what everyone actually cares about to be fair, if not they won't be buying them anyway so leave them be


From what I gathered, at the moment they can only be bought in packages of them (IE not singly) but i think the OP was working on that.

EDIT -


Autobrite Detailer said:


> We have contacted 20RSport and will be looking into these buckets to add to our range, *as there is a minimum requirement on ordering stock (thats why no prices have been posted as yet)*


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> My Oar?!?!
> 
> Well it's usually free  :lol:
> 
> ...


Stickers and pointless bits n bobs you say?

How much for two? :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

My suggestion (see [email protected])! :thumb:

I hope you all see the irony of the flames.

Before anyone thinks I'm totally trolling this thread, I'm not. There's nothing wrong with making stuff look nicer/ or choosing stuff that looks more in keeping with your tastes...

I remember pawing for ages (embarrassingly long) in the hardware shop that I bought my buckets in... ended up with *two black * fairly plain ones. Yet, they had these great clear ones with coloured handles which would've been more up to the job and shown how dirty your water is too :thumb:.

So why did I leave with two black buckets? Well, they had one on the shelf that was clear and blue :thumb: and about fifteen that were clear and Barbie pink . Needless to say, I left with the slightly less good black ones, (since I was cleaning my car that afternoon) - despite the fact that different coloured handles of the clear buckets would've been useful for telling wash/rinse... I'm not cleaning my car with a ing pink bucket!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats some nice photoshop :thumb::wave::lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Spuj said:


> Thats some nice photoshop :thumb::wave::lol:


Photoshop? What's that? M.S. Paint all the way! 2 mins, at desk, during lunch (and one of those was spent sourcing the correct flames!). Can't say fairer than that. It is amazing though isn't it... :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've been using a 25 litre bucket/container found on a building site many years ago. 

It's looking a little bit worse for wear these days so I would be interested in one of these if a handle was available.

Alan W


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

my CG buckets have lasted pver 2 years... i cant see them letting me down ever to be honest! i can think of better areas to save money in detailing than a couple of buckets which last years :lol:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

McClane said:


> Photoshop? What's that? M.S. Paint all the way! 2 mins, at desk, during lunch (and one of those was spent sourcing the correct flames!). Can't say fairer than that. It is amazing though isn't it... :lol:


I'm very sorry if I offended your MS Paint skills by mentioning 'photoshop'


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Spuj said:


> I'm very sorry if I offended your MS Paint skills by mentioning 'photoshop'


Not at all. Just if I was going to the trouble to use photoshop, I'd have made sure I produced something that didn't look like my Nan could've done it on an Acorn Archimedes :thumb: :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

why do people moan about the price of a bucket? if someone wants to spend their money on a £20 bucket (for example), its up to them, same as those spending three figures on wax. there's a difference between voicing an opinion and moaning


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> why do people moan about the price of a bucket? if someone wants to spend their money on a £20 bucket (for example), its up to them, same as those spending three figures on wax. there's a difference between voicing an opinion and moaning


As an owner of 2 £20 buckets I agree, it was my cash and I was happy to spend it.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> why do people moan about the price of a bucket? if someone wants to spend their money on a £20 bucket (for example), its up to them, same as those spending three figures on wax. there's a difference between voicing an opinion and moaning


I tell you what I reckon it is Kev: And it basically boils down to there being no worse disagreement than between enthusiasts.

Put it this way; anyone who spends more than £50-100 on car cleaning stuff and is approaching the "dedicated"/"fanatical" stage (more like £200-400 + in reality, if not £1000's in some cases) will obviously have a lot more stuff than the average joe thinks is necessary... so we all get the usual flack and "what'd'ya waste your money on all that stuff for?" comments - and probably spend quite a lot of time justifying decisions and rationales for what we do and don't buy... and in our heads are generally right, or follow the best evidence.

The problem is, some people will like to extend that fanatism to what they see as quality buckets... other's will not. That's down to personal preference, as much as is the difference between the average joe's bucket and sponge, and a detailers two buckets, mitts, waxes/cleansers and potions. The tension always lies where one party cannot perceive what value the other gets from it - so they think it's a waste of money.

Now, I'm guessing we all have our thresholds for inherent value in an item. I guess some people like an expensive bucket, others not - there must be something over and above performace which makes them attractive.

Anyway, it's a recipe for disagreement when you get a group who consider themselves "discerning" with regards to any one thing which draws indifference/seems obscure to the masses (in this case, car care products). Rather than agree that they both have a borderline fetish and just accept the quirk that it manifests itself in different ways; since they already get all the flack about their stuff from Joe Public/SWMBO or whoever, they've both already had to convince themselves that _their_ veiws on car care are *right*, and other peoples are *wrong*, which leads us to this thread.

QED.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sums it up pretty well Phil


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I am wondering why anyone would want a grit guard that fitted snug to the bucket as surely it will trap dirt that would normaly fall to the bottom if the guard was looser? Defeats the purpose imo. 
The price debate over buckets will never end and having used and tested more buckets than i would ever want to ever again, I am for paying that extra for decent ones. Compared to say b&qs buckets your getting double the capacity plus maybe more, you can see your cruddy water and the handles are generaly better as well.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so what happend with these then?And do they pass the kick along or drag along with a brush test


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That's one hell of a bucket!

I can see the use of a larger capacity bucket, keep 10L of water in, plenty of room not to spill it should it take a little knock. 

If only KFC served their chicken in a bucket of this capacity


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice find despite the, ahem, disagreements. 

Each to their own - 2 Zaino buckets work for me and have done for a few years now. Old black bucket for wheels and arches and job done.

Too expensive? For some maybe as they do just hold water/soap but I spend less than some on other stuff (including my rather useless Nilfisk PW - should have stuck with Karcher!!!!)


----------



## chillihound (Oct 17, 2009)

I got a great bucket with lid for free (clip on but as it was for food grade a good strong seal), a food prep company toss them out regular.

25 ltr, with lid - oh it originally contained Liquid Glucose, a right b'stard of a job to clean out but like I said before it was free.

To OP, you really need to let people know how much - many will see £5 as a great buy and £30 as a ridiculous indulgence - price affects opinion in nearly everything.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

<pedant mode on> HDPE doesnt refer to the colour, but what it's made out of, High Density Poly Ethylene<pedant mode off> I wouldnt want to use that sort of bucket personally, but if it's what the op likes, who are we to complain:thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

If you need buckets with lids that seal, why not clean and re-use empty 10ltr paint containers. Their sturdy enough and have a handle.
I use them to keep cloths and pads in and the lid keeps all the dust off them.
I also use one as an oil drain pan (£10.00 Machinemart :doublesho) for when doing oil changes, just place container under, drop the oil, put the lid on and take to the recycling centre, no mess :thumb:.
You can see I don't like spending money .


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

lol - 8 pages on Buckets.......


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

In case anyone has forgotten, these are buckets


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I personally use the B&Q buckets. I think that these buckets look good and would probably be interested, depending on price of course.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ They're £43 for three buckets, you need your head feeling if you're willing to pay that for them imho.


----------



## scottys.m3 (Apr 3, 2011)

All this over a bucket an I can't work out where to buy them from or how much


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

DW58 said:


> In case anyone has forgotten, these are buckets


Are they not Pail's?!

Bucket and Pail both describe a round container with a handle over the top that's small enough for a person to carry. The handle across the top like that is called a "bail." The difference is that "pail" only describes this kind of container. If you say "pail" you're talking about this particular object.

The word "bucket" is more broad. You can certainly use it to describe the type of bucket mentioned above, but the word also is used for things that have a bucket shape or function. For example, the big earth scooping part of a construction vehicle is called the bucket. The bucket fills up with dirt. In another vehicle called a "cherry picker" the man stands in the bucket. That vehicle has a human sized "bucket" on a long hydraulic arm that can raise him high into the air to work on power lines and such. Dams that hold rivers back often have a scoop shaped side where the water collects, this curved part is called the bucket. Car seats sometimes have deep "buckets" to sit in, while other cars have flatter seats. All of these things have a shape that holds something.

Bucket is a flexible word, like "pocket." A pocket is more than just where you put your car keys in your pants, think of all the things that can have pockets. Bucket is similar in that way, whereas "pail" is only that cylindrical container with a bail handle that's small enough for a person to carry.

_I love Google!_


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^^ :lol: :lol: ;lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Are they not Pail's?!
> 
> Bucket and Pail both describe a round container with a handle over the top that's small enough for a person to carry. The handle across the top like that is called a "bail." The difference is that "pail" only describes this kind of container. If you say "pail" you're talking about this particular object.
> 
> ...


Yes, specifically that is a pail, but a pail is a bucket, or more specifically a pail is a size of bucket containing a specific quantity, thus a Pail is a bucket named after the quantity it contains 



> Pail noun 1 a bucket. 2 the amount contained in a pail • a pail of milk.
> ETYMOLOGY: Anglo-Saxon pægel gill (liquid measure), associated with French paielle pan.





> Bucket noun 1 a round open-topped container for holding or carrying liquids and solids such as sand, etc. 2 a bucketful • need about two buckets of water. See also rain, weep, etc buckets below. 3 colloq a rubbish-bin or wastepaper basket. 4 Austral colloq an icecream tub. 5 computing a subdivision of a data file, used to locate data. 6 the scoop of a dredging machine. verb (bucketed, bucketing) colloq 1 (also bucket down) intrans said of rain: to pour down heavily. 2 (especially bucket along or down) now usually intr to drive or ride very hard or bumpily • bucketing down the hill. 3 to put, lift or carry something in a bucket. kick the bucket see under kick. rain buckets, weep buckets, etc to rain or weep, etc long, hard and continuously.
> ETYMOLOGY: 13c: related to Anglo-French buket a pail, and Anglo-Saxon buc a pitcher.


You were saying ... ... ...


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

bigmc said:


> If it's more than a 99p B&Q bucket it's a waste of money!


Hahaha, very true!!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a Meguiar's bucket with grit guard, but I prefer using my pair of 99p Tesco buckets, however I must say I do fancy getting a brace of the rather swish but still very reasonable Melody buckets @ £4.95/each from Polished Bliss.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

pails vs buckets 

so jack and jill went up the hill carrying a bucket of water :lol:

wonder if it had a handle or not as that could be what caused him to fall and could of been the end of the rhyme before it even started :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

And what about the efficacy of vinegar and brown paper as a wound dressing?

I must shut up now as I've derailed this topic far too much already


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

DW58 said:


> And what about the efficacy of vinegar and brown paper as a wound dressing?
> 
> I must shut up now as I've derailed this topic far too much already


one last one from me but vinegar on a wound must of been very painfull :lol:

soz to go off topic but consider it as a bump as i`m interested in the price of these buckets , also would like to know if there will be an option of adding an handle do to points raised before


----------



## donkeyboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Nine pages of bucket talk. This is not something anyone here should be proud of, or tell women about :doublesho

I will join in however :wave:

1) Who can't lift 25 kilos? :lol: Man up.
2) Stick a fancy design on there and I will pay double :thumb:
3) Will we ever know the price?
4) I currently use two clear buckets from Polished Bliss, this would just be a seat to me.
5) I want one.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.curtec.com/en/products/click-pack/4

would imagine it's just a matter of contacting hq and asking if any where sells them.
Is it me though or is dw turning into one big advert.People used to help each other out it to me seems to me what can we sell you to make a bit of cash.
leave the selling to the traders as the reviewers respect in my eyes is going down hill


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

dwmc said:


> pails vs buckets
> 
> so jack and jill went up the hill carrying a bucket of water :lol:
> 
> wonder if it had a handle or not as that could be what caused him to fall and could of been the end of the rhyme before it even started :lol:


No they didn't .

Jack and Jill went up the hill to fetch a pail of water .

So, as it's been pointed out that pails have handles, so he should've been OK...

Unless.... Jack slipped and spilt a lot of water which caused him to fall and Jill took a tumble after him :speechles. :lol:.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Actually, there's no mention that they ever reached the pail of water .


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use black builders buckets with no grit guards.Im not convinced they make any difference.Grit will naturally sink to the bottom due to its weight so aslong as A your water is deep enough so you can rinse your mitt witout swirling it up and B you dont actually touch the bottom then there is no problem.


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

Jack and Jill went up the hill 
With a keg of brandy 
Jack got stewed, Jill got screwed 
Now it's Jack, Jill and Andy.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That is assuming that Jack and Jill are both consenting heterosexuals of course and that both are fertile 




Oops - said I wasn't going to post any more on this thread


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

Haha let's hope he got it in te right hole too, u know what jacks like when he's been on the brandy! Lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If anyone is genuinely interested these are manufactured (probably) by US Plastics. You can import the bucket, gamma seal lid and a dolly from them.

It isn't cheap though and in the same way a mug is a mug... A bucket is a bucket.

But I understand the point it does look good.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

UK supplier

http://www.solentplastics.co.uk/marine-storage-boxes-kegs/

:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

MuZiZZle said:


> UK supplier
> 
> http://www.solentplastics.co.uk/marine-storage-boxes-kegs/
> 
> :thumb:


I found that last night but pc would not let me get on then got a virus looking at a bucket:wall:
would not mind if it was a bit of porn:lol:
must get a virus killer


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel bad now that I use my £3 buckets from Tesco that has the bit for the mop to go into and use that as a grit guard.

I am under the impression that a grit guard is used to gently wipe the wash mitt to remove the dirt from the mitt? If you was to move the water about loads then I would presume the grit would move above the grit guard?

All seems to much to take in!

1 bucket to soap up, 1 to rinse, dirt is heavy and generally falls to bottom?

I may introduce the 3 bucket method or 3BM (you heard it here first) to my wash routine.

1 - Soap
2- Rinse
3 - Rinsey Rinse (Trademarked here in my post)


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I too was under the impression that the guard was there to rub your wash media of choice across to loosen the dirt trapped within.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

I demand a "Rinsey Rinse" tm, sticker!


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

MuZiZZle said:


> I demand a "Rinsey Rinse" tm, sticker!


I will have these made up by the end of the week :thumb:


----------

